# cobomba trimming?



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

can you trim the cobomba plant and if so how because mine has grown (quiet to my surprise) to be very tall


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah totally can! Just trim it and it'll grow back. try to cut at points so the leaves won't 'burst' out and mess up the water...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Be sure to cut right below a node (the bumbps on the stems). This will ensure proper root growth and keep the old plant from trying to develop roots at the top.


----------

